# How To Transfer Your Old Xbox 360 Data To The New Xbox 360



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*How To Transfer Your Old Xbox 360 Data To The New Xbox 360*
By Stephen Totilo Jun 14, 2010 10:00 PM










Worried about migrating data from an old Xbox 360 to the new redesigned version of the console? It won't be that hard, an Xbox spokesperson told me today.


A transfer will be necessary in order to move download content and game save data from an older console to the new 360. The harddrives of all original-design Xbox 360s simply don't bolt onto the new Xbox 360, which uses a different harddrive shape and connection. So how so you bring your data over?


People with the outgoing model will be able to transfer their data to a USB stick, ferrying it from one console to the next. Both versions of the console have USB ports, making such a transfer fairly simple. But If you have many Gigabytes of data on your current 360 — or a stick that doesn't hold much data — that solution won't be much help.


The alternate solution us to use the existing Xbox 360 transfer cable which connects Xbox 360 harddrives to the destination console's USB port. Plugging the transfer cable in will allow the data transfer. The cable will run you about $19.


New Xbox models should be available in stores by the end of the week. We haven't tried either recommended solution yet but will when we obtain a unit. If you get to it first, let us know how it goes.



*Source: Kotaku*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

What bugs me, is that you have to pay for a cable that they gave out when the elite was first introduced. Both consoles have a usb slot, so why cant we just use a usb cable


----------

